
Elon Musk Just Renamed SpaceX’s Big F** Rocket - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/19/elon-musk-just-renamed-spacexs-big-f-rocket/
======
mikejb
Discussion of an article about the same topic, but on a page with less
infuriating privacy settings:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18493328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18493328)

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
I'm not sure if there was a need for the click-bait title?

The one in the link above wrote the name of the rocket (Starship) and I was
still intrigued by it.

